# Fluval 3.0 Acrylic Risers by Fat Guy



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Dear Me,

I posted a similar thread in 2019 but I wanted to create a thread specific to the FLUVAL 3.0 and show pics of how this mod I made looks on the tank. I wanted to repost the supplies I used to make risers for a Fluval 3.0 light as I have been getting a lot of inquiries and requests from hobbyists to make them...so here goes- 

I went to Plastic Depot in Burbank and had some acrylic rectangles cut from 3/8" acrylic sheets. I then glued them together and made custom risers for my Fluval 3.0 LED light to raise the light higher from the water's surface. I feel like these LEDs are amazing and give you wonderful control over the aquarium, however I still found the light wasn’t evenly distributed over the tank the way that Fluval had originally designed it. I did not like that this light sits right on the water’s edge. 

So I raised it about 3" total off of the water by using these risers which opens the tank up more and disperses the light much much better. It also allows me better access into the tank without having to take the light off for maintenance which is awesomely more convenient. Super happy with the outcome. It's not the sleekest DIY however, and I have other designs in mind for another version of these risers and would use different glue if I were to do it again...but...I spent about $30 on materials and am more than satisfied with the outcome. I think it looks great with the Fluval 3.0 on the rimless tank. I like the Fluval and the control it gives me with the app and the color spectrum when compared to Twinstar RGBs or Chihiros. I feel like those companies need to step up their game for customizing their light settings the way that Fluval does with their app. However, I also think that Fluval needs to step up and find a better solution to mounting these lights over the tank that don’t involve suspending the unit form above...I hope that they find a solution...but in the meantime...here is mine. I think these look much better than using legos or a 3D printer because of the clear acrylic which compliments the design of the 3.0 without pulling focus from the tank.

The cut materials:










Lining them up, gluing them and setting them. Acrylic glue is no joke.










Installed on the tank:

If I could do the DIY again it would be to practice getting the air bubbles out of the acrylic pieces when they are sandwiched together. I would use Weld On 4 Acrylic glues instead of the cheaper glue I purchased. I was short on time but the pieces all trued up and support the light extremely well. 

Extremely happy with the how the risers allow me use to the Fluval light to its full potential without sacrificing aesthetics...plus saving money and having fun going DIY...which IMHO makes this hobby so much fun  

















Thanks for looking. 

Mas Later, -el g


----------



## evil8 (Aug 7, 2018)

Fat Guy said:


> Dear Me,
> 
> I posted a similar thread in 2019 but I wanted to create a thread specific to the FLUVAL 3.0 and show pics of how this mod I made looks on the tank. I wanted to repost the supplies I used to make risers for a Fluval 3.0 light as I have been getting a lot of inquiries and requests from hobbyists to make them...so here goes-
> 
> ...


I remember your original posting, but couldn't find it. It's an awesome solution. Thanks for sharing again.


----------



## mickmac (Dec 29, 2020)

Very nice. I’d love to be able to do/find risers like that for my Finnex Planted+ 24/7! Can’t see from the photos — how do the risers attach to the rim and to the light fixture?


----------

